# Recommend a PSU



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 14, 2012)

Need a PSU for this config:

Intel DG33BU

Intel C2Q 6600

3x 1GB Corsair XMS2

Msi 5770 Hawk

500 GB Hdd  (Will add another 1TB soon)

Zebronics Bizli Cabby

My last PSU was GlacialStars 600A , a local brand.

I was thinking about getting this one :Seasonic S12II-520 520 Watts PSU @ 4k via Flipkart

Budget 3k.

May extend to 4k if highly necessary.


----------



## the1337est (Mar 14, 2012)

Seasonic is good. You can have a look at this too:

Flipkart: Corsair CMPSU-500CXV2UK 500 Watts PSU: Psu


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 14, 2012)

Definitely get the Seasonic one if you are totally sure you're gonna have a GPU upgrade in the near future.

But for this config, *Corsair CX430V2 @2.5k* is fine as well.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 14, 2012)

Corsair GS600 @ 4k


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 14, 2012)

But, how much juice does my rig need ? Would a ~450W suffice or do I need ~500W ?


EDIT:
I checked out *extreme.outervision.com/PSUEngine and *support.asus.com/PowerSupply.aspx?SLanguage=en 

The 1st one says 306W and the Second one says 350W. I guess that ~430W should suffice as I don't want to upgrade anything this year. I will just add another HDD.


----------



## Skud (Mar 14, 2012)

Get it from here:-

SeaSonic S12II 520 Bronze 520W ATX12V V2.3 / EPS 12V V2.91 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC Power Supply

Stick with 500W, you never know when you will need the extra juice.


----------



## vickybat (Mar 14, 2012)

JojoTheDragon said:


> But, how much juice does my rig need ? Would a ~450W suffice or do I need ~500W ?
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> ...



Stick with corsair and get the GS600 like jas mentioned. Should serve you well for future upgrades.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 14, 2012)

yeah psu is one thing that can be called 'futureproof', get Corsair GS600. 
Corsair service is very good too.


----------



## Skud (Mar 14, 2012)

Where are you guys getting GS600 for 4k? It's 4.4k in ITWares and 4.7 in Flipkart. And pretty much over Jojo's budget.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 14, 2012)

smc can be contacted too.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 14, 2012)

another vote from me to the Corair GS600.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 14, 2012)

Ok, i'm choosing between Seasonic S12II-520 520 Watts and The Corsair GS600. 

Either of these will fit inside the Zebronics bizli, I mean is there any difference in size ?


----------



## vickybat (Mar 14, 2012)

^^ No size difference buddy. They'll fit. Choose the corsair as you'll get more watts.


----------



## Tenida (Mar 14, 2012)

If you have a budget something like 4.6k then I will say go for Seasonic S12 II 620 watt psu@4.6k from theitwares.Its bronze certified 80+ psu with 5 years warranty.Efficiency is also better in it.BTW. GS600 has 3 years warranty
Corsair tx650v2~Seasonic S12II 620

SeaSonic S12II 620 Bronze 620W ATX12V V2.3 / EPS 12V V2.91 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC Power Supply


----------



## dfcols71 (Mar 15, 2012)

you want modular or non modular


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 15, 2012)

^^ is there any modular PSU at 3-4k? i doubt it.


----------



## SIDDHARTH.BEAM (Mar 15, 2012)

choose from corsair GS series its a VFM .


----------



## aadishvaar (Mar 15, 2012)

JojoTheDragon said:


> But, how much juice does my rig need ? Would a ~450W suffice or do I need ~500W ?
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> ...




PSU like Corsair comes with 3 / 5 / 7 years warrenty on diff. models.
invest once in a good smps once & you will use it for years.
the lowest i can suggest is corsair GS 500.
you mayalso visit corsair site, where a utility is there to calculate your power requirement & models available.
Atlist get knowledge how much "Juice" your rig needs then go for any brand you like. if you have bigger budget (6-8K + , go for modular PSU - But it is just optional. Future proof - at this moment  )



Skud said:


> Where are you guys getting GS600 for 4k? It's 4.4k in ITWares and 4.7 in Flipkart. And pretty much over Jojo's budget.



today my local dealer @Lamington road, mumbai quoted me Rs. 3650/- for GS500 & 6500/- For HX650 (modular, info for those who dont know  

check it out.


----------



## doomgiver (Mar 15, 2012)

looking at your specs, i think you are gonna upgrade sometime soon, amirite?

in that case, stick with gs600, or get a more powerful psu.


----------



## harshatiyya (Mar 16, 2012)

+1 for seasonic for ur budget. its reliable too.


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 16, 2012)

If you want a nice Psu at good price with good serive and support .Get Corsair GS 600.Simple as Pie.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 16, 2012)

Seasonic S12II 620W is still better than GS600, no ?

5 years warranty with the Seasonic and 3 yrs with the Gs600.Is  Seasonic RMA service satisfactory compared to Corsair's ?


----------



## harshatiyya (Mar 16, 2012)

corsair has a good service. seasonic is kinda new in india. tirupati ent. deals with the warranty here .  people didnt face any problems with the RMA service. Go For it.


----------



## MyGeekTips (Mar 16, 2012)

JojoTheDragon said:


> Seasonic S12II 620W is still better than GS600, no ?
> 
> 5 years warranty with the Seasonic and 3 yrs with the Gs600.Is  Seasonic RMA service satisfactory compared to Corsair's ?



Don't compare GS600 with S12II 620W. GS600 is an medium psu whereas S12II 620W is an high end psu. S12II 620W is the oem model of Corsair TX-650 V2. So go for it. 

S12II 620W=TX650 V2>GS600


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 16, 2012)

Going for the Seasonic S12II 620W. I won't need to upgrade the PSU for another 4-5 yrs and if it breaks I can go for RMA.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 16, 2012)

anyone has any experience with seasonic rma here?


----------



## Tenida (Mar 16, 2012)

JojoTheDragon said:


> Seasonic S12II 620W is still better than GS600, no ?
> 
> 5 years warranty with the Seasonic and 3 yrs with the Gs600.Is  Seasonic RMA service satisfactory compared to Corsair's ?



Tirupati enterprise after-sales support is quite good.I had a good expeience with them.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 17, 2012)

Bought the Seasonic S12II 620W from itwares @ 4.6k. 
Thanks for helping me out guys.


----------



## Cilus (Mar 17, 2012)

^^ Congrats...very nice purchase. That is a beefy PSU and can pull your rig with ease, opening door for future upgrades.


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 17, 2012)

congrats dupe


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 17, 2012)

Thanks guys. 

Waiting eagerly for it to arrive.


----------



## Tenida (Mar 17, 2012)

Congrats Buddy


----------



## dfcols71 (Mar 18, 2012)

for sam
modular smps
Buy Silverstone SST- ST60F-80 Plus SMPS in Mumbai India


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 18, 2012)

^^ thanks for the info. didn't know there are sub5k modular PSU


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 19, 2012)

Got the SMPS today. Its huge, and has a phetora of cables. Looks like my Zebronics cabby is no match for this. It can hardly contain all the cables. Gonna need a new cabinet.


----------



## Tenida (Mar 19, 2012)

You need good cabinet like NZXT GAMMA to manage cables in well manner


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 19, 2012)

I could buy the GAMMA but it wouldn't be future proof in my opinion.
I was thinking about these:

1)Corsair Carbide 400r

2)NZXT Phantom 

3NZXT Phantom 410

And
Does primeagbg charge for shipping ?


----------



## Tenida (Mar 19, 2012)

Better buy cabinet from smcinternational.Primeabgb creates lots of problem while sending cabinet.It can take 2-3 months to send to your place.Skud has also faced similar problem from them.So i would say avoid prime atleast for cabinet.
From your list I choice will be NZXT PHANTOM FULL TOWER or you can also consider coolermaster 690II Advanced usb3 version


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 19, 2012)

Thanks for letting me know about primeabgb. I'll order from flipkart.


----------



## Tenida (Mar 19, 2012)

Yeah I forget about flipkart ....


----------



## vickybat (Mar 19, 2012)

dfcols71 said:


> for sam
> modular smps
> Buy Silverstone SST- ST60F-80 Plus SMPS in Mumbai India



Nice find man. Silverstone psu's are world famous. I guess this can be recommended here. Lets see if we can find a decent review.


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 20, 2012)

JojoTheDragon said:


> Got the SMPS today. Its huge, and has a phetora of cables. Looks like my Zebronics cabby is no match for this. It can hardly contain all the cables. Gonna need a new cabinet.



and weights a lot 



JojoTheDragon said:


> 1)Corsair Carbide 400r



once you check a Carbide, its hard to select anything else even if it cost lot less.



JojoTheDragon said:


> Thanks for letting me know about primeabgb. I'll order from flipkart.



i have checked yesterday. they'll ship to our place with COD


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 22, 2012)

^My head is hovering around the Carbide 400r.

EDIT: Ordered the Corsair Carbide 400r from Flipkart @ 5k .  

Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 22, 2012)

Congrats buddy.


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 22, 2012)

JojoTheDragon said:


> ^My head is hovering around the Carbide 400r.
> 
> EDIT: Ordered the Corsair Carbide 400r from Flipkart @ 5k .



i know you'll 

congrats. enjoy


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 22, 2012)

^


Thanks guys.


----------



## dfcols71 (Mar 23, 2012)

you can get phantom 410 from itwares even though its not listed rs 6000 
+ rs650


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 27, 2012)

The Corsair 400r arrived today. I transferred everything from the Bijli to the Carbide and **** happenned. The PSU stopped working, Seasonic 620W. I connected a foxin PSU and the mobo's power led lit up and when I connected the Seasonic the power led didn't lit up. 
Totally WTF situation. Drat!

A day wasted.


EDIT: Jump Start Test Failed. FFFFFFFFFFFFF!


----------



## dfcols71 (Mar 27, 2012)

do you connect the psu wire according to mother board manuals disconnect everything and reconnect one more or do the psu tester test google it


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 27, 2012)

ah, sad. bad piece.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 27, 2012)

Waited 3 months for a good session of gaming. Now this crap.
Contacted ITW, gonna take 2 weeks in total to receive the RMA-ed piece. 

Anyways, please close this thread before I start posting more rants.


----------



## RiGOD (Mar 28, 2012)

^^That's so sad mate. So you send it back or what? You should bear the shipping charges right?


----------

